# How do i install a fan



## z3rongod (Oct 15, 2008)

I scrapped a fan off a PSU a few days ago and i want to mount it in my computer to cool off my GPU better. I now have 2 short cables a red and a black one. The fan is DC BRUSHELESS FAN DC 12V 0.18A MITACHI

PSU is TX650W
mobo Motherboard Name	Asus M2N-Plus VISTA EDITION SLI \
cpu DualCore AMD Athlon 64 X2, 2600 MHz (13 x 200) 5000+
1 dvd/cd combo


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

How many fans r already in ur case & where r they?


----------



## z3rongod (Oct 15, 2008)

No additional fans installed. Just the GPU fan which came with the card, and the CPU fan which came with the heatsink/CPU.


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

It never hurts to get more air flowing through a case. If you have room,I'd mount it at the top of the back end of the case. It doesn't have to be inside the case,as long as it's pulling air out of the case. Most,if not all,cases have vents at bottom edge(s). Make sure mounting screws aren't too long,don't want to hit anything like a pc board. Use rubber o-rings or grommets around screws between fan & case to reduce vibration. There already be place in the case for one with a cover over it. If not,drill a circle of holes to match ID of fan shroud & use small sidecutters or dremel w/cutoff wheel to connect holes. Best to have a side cover off to see what you're doing & vacuum or blow out (compressed air) any debris you create. There's always at least 2 or 3 pairs of wires coming out of PS for additional fans,connectors may not fit your fan. If not,snip 'em & solder 'em w/tape or heatshrink. You never said what kind of temps you're running,but you will see a difference after moving some air through the case. I don't know how to check temps using my mobo,I'm sure there's a thread in here somewhere how to do it. I'm using an after market temp. monitor/fan speed controller. Has 3 dfrnt probes you can tape to whatever you want. In my case,cpu & graphics card heatsinks & HD case. PS runs it,fits in any open bay. Paid $25 for mine,a good investment. It will run up to 3 addl fans w/speed control,displays cpu fan speed & temps of probes. Default high temp alarms are set @ 60 or 70C,can't remember. You can program for alarms @ lower temps. Think about & lemme know what you think. Hope this helps.


----------



## z3rongod (Oct 15, 2008)

My only problem is that i don't have a clue how to connect these 2 wires coming out of the fan to my PSU or mobo to work.


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

Like I said,there's always 2 or 3 or pairs of red & black wires coming out of a power supply to run additional case fans. If you cut the connectors off the fan wires (you didn't say), cut the connectors off of a pair red & black wires not being used that come out of PS. connect red to red & black to black using crimp-type butt connectors or better yet solder them. Make sure you tape up your bare connections or use heat shrink tubing.


----------



## z3rongod (Oct 15, 2008)

There are no fan wires coming out of my corsair tx650w PSU.


----------



## havoc928 (Jul 14, 2008)

here is a good vid.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LholcZ40Upw


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

The video does not address the wiring issue nor mention using rubber o-rings or grommets between fan & case for sound/vibration suppression. Sorry,z3rongod;I wasn't thinking.:4-dontkno. Maybe your pc uses a separate wiring harness that plugs into your ps. There's gotta be at least 1 or 2 pairs of black & red wires that deliver 12vdc in there somewhere when it's powered up! I've not seen the interior of a brand new pc for years;I'm sure I'll be in for some changes next time I build one.:wave:


----------



## z3rongod (Oct 15, 2008)

Can't i just cut a red and black wire of the IDE power connector (molex molar or whatever it's called. the cable you power the IDE hard drive) and connect the two wires of the fan to it?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

yes, but it would be the yellow and black.


----------



## TheShadowFl (Feb 12, 2008)

On those PSU fans, the red wire is always the positive 12v lead and the black wire is Ground. (the negative 12v lead).

The power wires coming out of "most" PSU's have four wires going to a Molex connector that will plug into the back of CD drives, IDE hard drives, etc.

On those connectors the red wire is only 5v and will not power a fan.
The two center 'black' wires are ground and the yellow wire on the other end of the molex connector is 12v.
Any way you can devise to connect your fan to an unused molex connector will get that fan running. Then you just need a suitable place to attach the fan to the case.
Use the self-tapping screws that held the fan into the PSU.

I recently scrapped out 14 old PSU's and I've already used four of the fans for case cooling on my main PC. They are good because they normally run quieter than the fancy case fans being sold in the stores for $10 and more.

Good Luck,
The Shadow


----------

